# Fehler beim Start von Blasc



## TvP1981 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ab und zu erhalte ich eine unbehandelte Exception, wenn ich den Blastclienten starte. Leider lässt sich nicht nachvollziehen, woran es genau liegen könnte. Evt. ein Problem beim Socketaufbau.

Vielleicht könntet ihr da nochmal schauen.

PS: Wäre es denn möglich, aktuelle Quest der Chars mit auszulesen?
So könnte man, wenn man mal nicht weiterkommt das Quest direkt 
über den Char abrufen und müsste nicht immer umständlich nach
den einzelnen Zonen suchen.

Grüße


----------



## Jeckel (21. Dezember 2007)

Komischerweise lässt sich seit heute auch bei mir das Blasc unter Vista 64bit nicht starten. Selbst mit dem Versuch das ganze im kompatiblen Modus konnte keine Besserung bringen.

Kann es mit einem von euch bereitgestelltem Update zusammenhängen?


Blasc habe ich bereits neu installiert und sämtlich erdenkliche Versuche gestartet...


----------



## Ohlandt (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir lässt sich BLASC seit heute (Update gestern) auch nicht mehr starten, jedesmal kommt:
'BLASC 2.2 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.'...

Hoffe, die Version wird verbessert.

Der Ohlandt


----------



## ZAM (21. Dezember 2007)

Installier BLASC2 komplett neu - vorher aber bitte gründlich deinstallieren, also auch Ordner löschen und zuvor die Deinstallation über START oder die Systemsteuerung->Software (XP) ausführen. Den BLASC2_Installations_Ordner anschließend ebenfalls löschen.

Danach die aktuelle Version neu installieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohlandt (21. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Installier BLASC2 komplett neu - vorher aber bitte gründlich deinstallieren, also auch Ordner löschen und zuvor die Deinstallation über START oder die Systemsteuerung->Software (XP) ausführen. Den BLASC2_Installations_Ordner anschließend ebenfalls löschen.
> 
> Danach die aktuelle Version neu installieren.
> 
> ...




Oki, i'll try and report  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Ohlandt


----------



## Ohlandt (22. Dezember 2007)

Und immernoch...

Habe Blasc de-installiert, Rechner neu gebooted, Blasc neu installiert.
Nach ca. 3h Rechner neu gestartet - Blasc liess sich wieder nicht starten.
Also nochmal... Blasc de-installiert, Rechner neu gebooted, Blasc neu installiert.
Hoffe, das muss ich jetzt nicht jedesmal machen.

Sollte sich was bessern (oder auch nicht), werd' ich mich auf jeden Fall noch mal melden.

mfg. Der Ohlandt


----------



## Crazywigga (22. Dezember 2007)

Habe auch seit meinem heutigen rechner boot (vista) probleme, um blasc zu starten.
Hier mal die Fehlermeldung:
"Exception EReadError in Modul BLASC.exe bei 00021FA3.
Fehler beim Lesen von TrayIcon.Visible: Shell-Benachrichtigungssymbol kann nicht erstellt werden."
sonst lief es immer fehlerfrei. habe den kleinen verdacht, dass es mit dem Buffed Buddy Plugin zusammenhängen kann, welches ich mir gestern geholt habe.


----------



## Lorus (22. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir heute BLASC geholt, aber es funktioniert nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich installier ganz normal, aber beim Ausführen kommt nichts, ich habs zwar in der Systray liegen aber ich kanns nicht anklicken, denn wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger drüber fahre verschwindet es wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DeInstalliert + Rechner neustart hab ich alles schon probiert ändert nichts an meinem Problem.

Würde mich über eine Lösung freuen.


----------



## Varnamys (22. Dezember 2007)

Ok, also bei mir ist Blasc heute auch ständig abgestürzt und ließ sich auch nicht mehr richtig starten.

Nach mehrmaligem kompletten De-/Installieren hab ich einfach mal mit Hinweis von Crazywigga das Buddy-Profil weggelassen und jetzt funktioniert es wieder!


----------



## mutfak (22. Dezember 2007)

Sorry erstmal für doppelpost
aber es gibt 2 threads mit dem gleichen Thema
habe auch das problem seit dem update, programm startet nicht sondern gibt mir direkt ne fehlermeldung,
d.h. kann nicht mal einstellungen ändern da ich nicht ins prgramm komme.
soweit ich mich erinnere ging es nach dem update direkt schon nach reboot nicht mehr.
arbeite mit XP also leigt es wohl nicht an Vista,


----------



## Ohlandt (23. Dezember 2007)

Gunmoogn...

Seit heute mittag läufts ohne Faxen... Hab aber auch die Buddy-Routine NICHT an.
Schade, wär wohl zu schön gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Der Ohlandt


----------



## McPolli (25. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ihr die alte Version deinstalliert, solltet ihr auch den Programmordner löschen. z.b: C://Programme/buffed.de den Ordner buffed.de einfach löschen. Dann erst die aktuelle Version installieren. Denkt daran, das die aktuellen .exe und .dll Dateien direkt von buffed heruntergeladen werden und sich somit nicht in der Setup-Datei befinden.
Anschliessend müsst ihr eure Logindaten eingeben und die Zuordnungen eurer Chars wieder herstellen. Es erscheint zunächst eine Fehlermeldung "unbekannter Fehler" aber das sollte nicht weiter stören. Wenn ihr die Einstellungen gemacht habt mit "OK" bestätigen und dann läuft das Programm erst richtig. Eure Addons werden auch erst dann eingelesen und wenn notwendig aktualisiert.

Gruss und frohe Weihnachten

Polli


----------



## Khaosgöttin (25. Dezember 2007)

Soooo - hab Blasc jetzt seit 3 Tagen und bin auch zunehmend am Fluchen...
Muss dazusagen - ich hab zwei Festplatten, von denen die eine (Systemplatte) bei jedem Neustart komplett resetted wird, d.h. auf der einen Platte kann ich dauerhaft keine Daten speichern - lustige Antiviren-Methode.

Hab Blasc logischerweise auf der nicht-gesicherten Platte installiert, genauso wie WoW. Erst lief es super, samt Bosskills etc. Heute starte ich meinen PC und stell fest, dass mein Blasc völlig anders konfiguriert war als ich das eingestellt hatte - hatte sich wohl zurückgesetzt. Gut, mittlerweile weiß ich dass der wohl irgendwelche Config-Daten auf C: sichert, die waren natürlich beim reset weg. Bin ich aber erst drauf gekommen, nachdem ich Blasc einmal neu installiert hab... und seitdem geht gar nichts mehr.

Mein WoW-Verzeichnis ist auf meiner zweiten Festplatte, ich kann das auch fein anwählen und alles, aber trotzdem kommt gelegentlich die Meldung dass mein WoW-Installationsverzeichnis falsch angegeben wäre und deshalb die Addons nicht kontrolliert werden können...
Zudem werden wenn ich WoW beende auch keine Daten mehr übertragen... lustigerweise werden im Einstellungsmenü von Blasc aber meine Accounts und Chars erkannt - wie denn, wenn der angeblich nicht mal mein Verzeichnis findet??? Argh...

Bis zu der Neuinstallation lief vor allem alles einwandfrei... Hilfeeeeee - bin langsam ratlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xChris (25. Dezember 2007)

hi, ich kann blasc ebenfalls nicht mehr starten. ich habe folgende meldung aus der fehlerbeschreibung mal kopiert.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="BLASC.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="BLASC.exe" SIZE="2135040" CHECKSUM="0xB0D40054" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.2.5.208" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.2.5.208" PRODUCT_VERSION="2.2.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="Computec Media AG" PRODUCT_NAME="BLASC 2.2" FILE_VERSION="2.2.5.208" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Blasc.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="BLASC 2" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Computec Media AG" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.2.5.208" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.2.5.208" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="BlascLoader.exe" SIZE="1372672" CHECKSUM="0x892E4AA9" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.2" PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="BLASC" COMPANY_NAME="Computec Media AG" PRODUCT_NAME="BLASC - BLACK-LEGION Advanced Statistics Crawler" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="BlascInstall.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="BLASC Install" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Computec Media AG" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.2" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Englisch (USA) [0x409]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="borlndmm.dll" SIZE="29696" CHECKSUM="0x74C36F1F" BIN_FILE_VERSION="10.0.2288.42451" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="10.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="10.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Borland Memory Manager" COMPANY_NAME="Borland Software Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Borland Memory Manager" FILE_VERSION="10.0.2288.42451" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Borlndmm.Dll" INTERNAL_NAME="Borlndmm" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 1996,2006 Borland Software Corporation" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x10004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xE62B" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="10.0.2288.42451" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="10.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="04/08/2006 07:05:37" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/08/2006 07:05:37" VER_LANGUAGE="Englisch (USA) [0x409]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="BQFA.exe" SIZE="1315328" CHECKSUM="0x7586A52D" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="Loaderpatch.exe" SIZE="421376" CHECKSUM="0x374CCC3D" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="BLASCUpdate.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="BLASC Update" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="uninstaller.exe" SIZE="523264" CHECKSUM="0xD921ECE2" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="Computec Media AG" PRODUCT_NAME="BLASC 2" FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Uninstall.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="Uninstall.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="PlugIns\PNews.dll" SIZE="1685504" CHECKSUM="0x978975AC" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.9" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.9" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.9" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.9" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.9" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="PlugIns\PWoW.dll" SIZE="1566208" CHECKSUM="0x453ABEBA" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.1.11" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.1.11" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="1.0.1.11" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.1.11" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.1.11" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="PlugIns\PWoWAddOns.dll" SIZE="2038784" CHECKSUM="0x2F3C8FD5" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.11" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.11" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="" PRODUCT_NAME="" FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.11" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="" INTERNAL_NAME="" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.11" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.11" LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/19/1992 22:22:17" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="1058304" CHECKSUM="0xE7152EFA" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Client-DLL für Windows NT-Basis-API" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Betriebssystem Microsoft® Windows®" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.070416-1301)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x111ABF" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
    <MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="1058304" CHECKSUM="0xE7152EFA" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Client-DLL für Windows NT-Basis-API" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Betriebssystem Microsoft® Windows®" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119 (xpsp_sp2_gdr.070416-1301)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x111ABF" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.3119" LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/16/2007 15:53:05" VER_LANGUAGE="Deutsch (Deutschland) [0x407]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>


----------



## PainInjector (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ging der BLASC-Client seit dem letzten Update/Hotfix auch nicht mehr. Es crashte immer sofort nach dem Programmstart. Die einzige Lösung ist tatsächlich, zuerst das Programm über den Windows-Uninstaller zu deinstallieren und danach dann noch manuell das Programminstallationsverzeichnis zu löschen. Die WoW-Addons im WoW-Verzeichnis braucht man nicht zu löschen.
Danach eine frische Neuinstallation, das Tool neu konfigurieren und alles geht wieder.

Sicherlich nicht der eleganteste Weg, aber es geht. Dafür ist es kostenlos und wirklich ein Super-Tool, was ich nicht missen möchte. Professioneller wäre sicherlich eine funktionierende additive Update-Funktion, ohne dass man gleich manuell den ganzen Programmordner löschen muss.


----------



## Ionar (29. Dezember 2007)

Läuft super das Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei jedem Windowsstart Blasc neu installieren und es funktioniert, ansonsten ständig o.g. Fehlermeldungen incl. Shutdown von Blasc. Das kann´s doch nicht sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelchen (30. Dezember 2007)

Ionar schrieb:


> Läuft super das Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hi Leute,
seit neustem kann ich Blasc zwar starten aber beim Updaten der Addons hängt sich Blasc jedesmal auf.
Ich kann dan Blasc nichtmal mehr beenden, es reagiert überhaupt nicht mehr.
Nach PC neustart läuft Blasc wieder ohne probleme.
Könntet ihr da bitte mal nachschauen !


----------



## Dokagero (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab das selber problem. Starte Blasc, Fehlermeldung und instant Shutdown.

Wör nett wenn sich mal ein Buffed Mitarebtier zu Wort melden würde....


----------



## Leethan (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo @ all,

jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum ich BLASC damals abgestellt habe, gab es das Problem auch immer wieder, bei jedem Neustart das Tool neu installieren nervt auf Dauer doch ein wenig. Ich hoffe die beheben das Problem recht schnell, ich finde das Tool ansonsten super. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Leethan


----------



## Aszulgaron (30. Dezember 2007)

hi!

Habe das Problem auch seit einiger Zeit...

Screenshots findet ihr hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=26348


----------



## Thrawns (31. Dezember 2007)

Wollte eben BLASC unter Windows Vista installieren und bevor irgendwas passiert erscheint nur: 

SocketError #10060


Also wird das erstmal nichts damit.


----------



## dudu man (31. Dezember 2007)

jo mein problem ist : Aus irgendeinem grund konnte ich blasc nie starten (bzw. jedes mal wenn er gestartet wurde kamm ne fehler maldung und es wurde beendet) Aalso entferne ich alles vom rechner das mit blasc zu tun hat und instalire es neu läuft wunderba ...... bis zum nächsten tag da und bis heute hing/hängt blasc wenn er die addonliste läd fest(er  läde die liste und läd sie wieder und so weiter bis ich ihn daktivire)   und läst sich nur über den taskmanger deaktiviren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cybbo (5. Januar 2008)

Hat sich erledigt....


----------



## Turoschmak (6. Januar 2008)

Ja hallo zusammen.
Also ichhabe ebenfalls den Blasc installiert, entsprechend auf beenden nach der Installation geklickt und bekommen dann folgende Fehlermeldungen:


Die Ausnahme "Unbekannter Softwarefehler" (0x0eedfade) ist in der Anwendung an der Stelle 0x7c812a5b augetreten.

und dann weiter:

Anwendungsfehler
Exception EConvertError in Modul BLASC.exe bei 00009e32.
"ist kein gültiger Integerwert.


Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar (auch nach 2 maligem neu installieren und nach Löschung und Reinstallation des entsprechenden Ordners.

Kann man da was machen oder muss ich ohne BLASC leben (oder viel mehr spielen)?
Gruß nach Fürth!


----------



## Aviscall (10. Januar 2008)

Habe ebenfalls die EConverterError Exception im Blasc.exe bei 00009E32

Ich nutze Vista und bis gestern hat noch alles geklappt.
Habt ihr da schon etwas finden können?

Gruß
Avis


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls die EConverterError Exception im Blasc.exe bei 00009E32
> 
> Ich nutze Vista und bis gestern hat noch alles geklappt.
> Habt ihr da schon etwas finden können?
> ...




Gestern gab es ein Vista-Update - aber schwierig so nachzuvollziehen, was denn schief läuft.


----------

